
The Used Bookstore Will Be the Last One Standing - walterbell
http://www.theawl.com/2016/02/the-used-bookstore-will-be-the-last-one-standing?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheAwl+%28The+Awl%29
======
wyclif
A good piece, but the author does not seem to have heard that Amazon is now
moving into the bricks-and-mortar bookstore space.

